# [Resolved] Desktop icons changed to [shortcuts]



## Crankwalker (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm using 98SE and recently most of my desktop icons changed to copies. The recycle bin, documents, and computer icons did not change. What could cause that?

I searched but didn't find anything related.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, crankwalker. I'm not really sure what you mean by "changed to copies"

Would you try this: reboot to Safe Mode and see if they appear as they should. Then reboot to normal mode; this can correct problems with the ShellIconCache when that is corrupt. To start in Safe Mode, press and hold the ctrl key as soon as the computer begins booting. Select Safe Mode from the startup menu.


----------



## Crankwalker (Nov 26, 2002)

I didn't have any luck getting it into safe mode. To clear up what I meant by the icons changed to copies, they now have small white arrows in the lower left corner.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The arrows indicate that they are shortcuts. Shortcuts normally appear with the arrows. Had you applied a Tweak? Possibly using Tweakui> Did you by any chance make a change recently? Applied a security patch. The old March 7 th does this. Which version of shell32.dll do you have? If it is: 

4.72.3812.600 
Then you need to use a different Tweak to remove the shortcut arrows. 

Go to Start>Run and type regedit. Press enter.

Navigate to:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{63B51F81-C868-11D0-999C-00C04FD655E1}\InProcServer32

Click InProcServer32 in the left and look in the right pane. 
Double click on Default in the right pane. In the box which will come up, the path to shell32.dll will be the data value. Erase that and leave it blank. Press OK
Close the registry. Reboot. The shortcut arrows will be gone.


----------



## Crankwalker (Nov 26, 2002)

Problem fixed, thanks for the info.


----------

